# in adobe premiere das Videobild verkleinern



## blubbernistsotoll (14. März 2004)

hallo,
also ich arbeite mit adobe premiere 6.0 und habe folgende frage,
ich würde gern am shcluss meines videos des bild links oben verkleinert in die ecke schieben und rechts daneben einen text der nach unten läuft machen. Wie mach ich das? weis vieleicht jemand wo es ein tutorial gibt? hier en bild wie ich das meine:







vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## Erpel (14. März 2004)

Das kannst du ganz leicht über (den Effekt?) Bewegung realisieren, gibt auch einiges im Forum dazu.


----------



## blubbernistsotoll (14. März 2004)

könntest du mir mal bitte links geben


----------



## goela (14. März 2004)

Sowas steht im Handbuch!

1. Clip selektieren
2. Rechte Maustaste -> Kontext Menü -> Video Optionen... -> Bewegung
3. Bewegungsdialog wird geöffnet
4. Start und End-Frame müssen gleiche Position und Grösse haben (Werte beliebig einstellbar)
5. Dialog übernehmen

Wichtig: Damit der Hintergrund vom  Hauptclip sichtbar sein soll muss das kleinere Video auf die Videospur 2 gelegt sein. Videospur (Effektspur) lässt keine Transparenz zu (Premiere 6.0).


----------

